# New GTOforum moderator,



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Due to the growth of GTOforum I have added another moderator, please join me in welcoming EEZ GOAT as the newest addition to the team.

Thanks,


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats EEZ!!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats and good luck!arty: :cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx so much and hope i want let you guys/gals down:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

It says "Super Moderator"..... that's funny!!:lol: 
Congrats man!!:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i wonder what that means


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck, super-moderator ...and :cheers to GTOforum for its growing spurt.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:agree ^^^^^


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

welcum abord! i hope u dont kair if wee cant speel or think or ooooo a kittie


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> welcum abord! i hope u dont kair if wee cant speel or think or ooooo a kittie


pet tha kittie bob......


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Due to the growth of GTOforum I have added another moderator, please join me in welcoming EEZ GOAT as the newest addition to the team.
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats EEZ! Glad to see you helping out and showing it is worth-while to be here. I prefer these GTO forums over the others.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Groucho said:


> welcum abord! i hope u dont kair if wee cant speel or think or ooooo a kittie


Holy sh!t Groucho. You are such a [email protected]!!! I love it!!! And congrats Gerald!!! Mr. Super Mod:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Seriously, though-- welcome.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Groucho said:


> welcum abord! i hope u dont kair if wee cant speel or think or ooooo a kittie


:rofl: ur killzing mees


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks to all for the welcome


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Groucho said:


> welcum abord! i hope u dont kair if wee cant speel or think or ooooo a kittie


Hahaha, Groucho you're on a roll today man. I'm falling out of my chair reading your posts.:rofl:

EEZ... Congratulations man.:cheers


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

making threads safe for all mankind........ it's the SUPER MODERATOR  
congrats gonna catch some bad guys today?????? :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Good job EEZ. Make your first act of moderation to boot that looser troll LS2Lover. He called me a noob.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice going EEZ. I always thought (Big)Mike would be the next moderator! Haha.........ah I enjoy laughing.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Good job EEZ. Make your first act of moderation to boot that looser troll LS2Lover. He called me a noob.


:agree i was reading some of his post when i started a thread on 5.0 vs 6.0


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

its been done already but not by me:lol:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey Gerald, I'm heading your way Saturday if you want me to drop off your insert. That's if your not to good for me, Super Mod.:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

that will not be a problem. i plan on washing the goat really good. i have a 3 day weekarty: end


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Cool. I don't get off work until Sat. morning so it will be around late afternoon before I can get down there, but I'll give you a call.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Way to go EEZ!!!!! I saw the SUPER MODERATOR by your name and was wondering when that happened!!!! Congrats!!!:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Way to go EEZ!!!!! I saw the SUPER MODERATOR by your name and was wondering when that happened!!!! Congrats!!!:cheers


thx so much and check your pm


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats EEZ :cheers Now I can go on vacation. Later!!arty:


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Shucks, now I can't be telling no Alabama jokes.
Guess I'll get me a pencil and some rotten pepper and send em via snail mail.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Congrats EEZ :cheers Now I can go on vacation. Later!!arty:


go for it :lol:


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

GTOtbird said:


> Shucks, now I can't be telling no Alabama jokes.
> Guess I'll get me a pencil and some rotten pepper and send em via snail mail.


I won't take offense. I'm originally from Georgia. Plus I've got a few Alabama jokes myself.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Moderating a forum seems to me to be about like herding cats......

Best of luck! I know they call 'em computers, but if there was truth in advertising, they'd call 'em "Time Bandits".


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

Good choice, and congratulations EEZ!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Starrbuck said:


> Good choice, and congratulations EEZ!


thx very much


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Congrats arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> Congrats arty:


thx :cheers


----------

